# King of aesthetics



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

People always say Frank Zane was the king of aesthetics etc... for me it has got to be Bob Paris...



























whats your opinion, for me paris represented sheer male perfection


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol are u takin the pi55??


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

for me its arnie


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Wrong on both accounts brah ....its obviously Zyzz


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Too short.


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

too short? he was 6"1?

@fatstuff how am i taking the pi55?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

eezy1 said:


> for me its arnie


Called by the Guiness Book of World Records, "the most perfectly developed man in the history of the world."


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Called by the Guiness Book of World Records, "the most perfectly developed man in the history of the world."


then again some say his upperbody overpowered his legs...


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

samstef said:


> too short? he was 6"1?
> 
> @fatstuff how am i taking the pi55?


6ft. But looks 5ft 10.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

samstef said:


> then again some say his upperbody overpowered his legs...


Not me saying it!!

I still wouldn't say no to his legs, with 20 inch calves.


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

true... we all know arnold was in a league of his own, im just trying to bring into debate some bodybuilders that represented aesthetic perfection, some say frank for me its paris.. jus interested in everyones opinion really.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Being fair I wouldn't mind looking like him but prefer Zane over him. I'm 5ft 9 so same height as Zane so his body would be what i wish I could attain.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

samstef said:


> true... we all know arnold was in a league of his own, im just trying to bring into debate some bodybuilders that represented aesthetic perfection, some say frank for me its paris.. jus interested in everyones opinion really.


Frank was ok but was very slim compared to most, but he had it all there. Ferigno was also in a league of his own, being the biggest bodybuilder that every lived but he still had a way to go to compete with his fellow BB'ers.

Arnie was there at the right time, he had the attitude, the looks, the money and body, by todays standards of behemoth over musled beast's yes his upper did outweigh his lower half, but damn did he look good, 27 inch thighs and 20 inch calves, with a 34 inch wist, at 6ft2. That's impressive.


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

the only thing i feel paris lacked, was his traps


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

samstef said:


> then again some say his upperbody overpowered his legs...




dont see anything wrong with his legs to be honest! not the biggest but they aint small!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> View attachment 77186
> 
> 
> dont see anything wrong with his legs to be honest! not the biggest but they aint small!


And that was at about 17st ish comp weight.


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

nice little read on top 20 physiques http://www.simplyshredded.com/perfect-20-simplyshredded-com-presents-the-top-20-most-aesthetic-physiques-of-all-time.html


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

for me aswell mate!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

samstef said:


> too short? he was 6"1?
> 
> @fatstuff how am i taking the pi55?


Cuz this was mentioned literally 5 mins before u created this thread lol u for real?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

TheBob said:


> *I remember back in 80s with pics of Paris *, strydom & berry de mey on my wall .
> 
> Will I get negged for Paris love
> 
> Paris is the new zyzz , that should go viral


jesus you old fvcker! :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> And that was at about 17st ish comp weight.


any idea what his weight was when he bulked? like the highest he got? i dont think ive ever seen him not looking cut, except now hes out of shape.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Back in the 70's his off season weight wasn't that far from his comp weight, he may have gone from 240 to 260. Remember reading somewhere once about 20 odd years ago that he was part of the 20st club. which was a big thing back then.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Charles Clairmont


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Back in the 70's his off season weight wasn't that far from his comp weight, he may have gone from 240 to 260. Remember reading somewhere once about 20 odd years ago that he was part of the 20st club. which was a big thing back then.


well i know its not 'factual' but wiki has coleman at 23stone and cutler at 22stone in their off seasons. So to be over 20st 30-40 years ago is amazing.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

I think you're all wrong.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

u ever heard of zyzzz brah, thou i am miring that mad****s aesthetics in the first pic, almost jelly


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Boom.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Definitely Bob Paris for me. Not just aesthetics, but symmetry as well. even after he stopped chasing the bulk and went purely for the symmetry / aesthetics he was still top dog for me. Other people of the same era didn't have the same balance. Arnie is king, however his top half was too big for his legs, Tom Platz was the other way around.

I guess its all personal opinion in the end.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Paris was a Rug Muncher.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

onthebuild said:


> View attachment 77186
> 
> 
> dont see anything wrong with his legs to be honest! not the biggest but they aint small!


they are hugely underdeveloped compared to his upper body and when viewed from the side they were very thin,no depth at all.



LunaticSamurai said:


> And that was at about 17st ish comp weight.


which is a streak of p1sh at 6'2'' these days lol most of the class 1 guys these days are circling 260+,aries physique present day would struggle to win the brits.



pea head said:


> Charles Clairmont


agree with that,also add shawn ray and flex wheeler to that list,flex being the ultimate for me 



onthebuild said:


> well i know its not 'factual' but wiki has coleman at 23stone and cutler at 22stone in their off seasons. So to be over 20st 30-40 years ago is amazing.


yeah but ron and jay at their weights would have been light years ahead condition wise if arnie had hit 280 at his height back then.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Beans said:


> I think you're all wrong.


damn right 



pea head said:


> Paris was a Rug Muncher.


sausage smoker you mean,a rug muncher would have made him a bean lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Just seen this thread has the zzyz bummers been sufficiently negged


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Zyzz I hear them cry.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

King of aesthetics is Flex his symmetry is second to none, round muscle bellies he just isn't a mass monster


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Breda said:


> Just seen this thread has the zzyz bummers been sufficiently negged


So no ones said Zyzz then? :rolleye:

Frank Zane would have to be one of the top aesthetic physiques imo


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

weeman said:


> they are hugely underdeveloped compared to his upper body and when viewed from the side they were very thin,no depth at all.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

zane, mentzer and nubret for me


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

shaun ray, samir bannout 1983 my olympia was perfection


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

levrone was pretty awesome too, with mass


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Who's the blonde dude?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

weeman said:


> they are hugely underdeveloped compared to his upper body and when viewed from the side they were very thin,no depth at all.
> 
> which is a streak of p1sh at 6'2'' these days lol most of the class 1 guys these days are circling 260+,aries physique present day would struggle to win the brits.
> 
> ...


Things is you cannot compare 70's to today, totally different look. But to say that 17.5 (i think that was his comp weight) was a streak of pass is a joke, apart from his thighs every other measurement is the pretty much the same as colelmans. Coleman is not aesthetically pleasing, he is regarded the same as everyone else of this time as a mass monster, "Monster" is not a pleasing term.

This is not a small man, by no means.


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Heres two more from paris era.










Matt mendenhall looks a bit photoshopped maybe?

Rory leidelmeyer.


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

How has no-one mentioned Serge Nubret yet!? He is the king for me!


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

And was still holding it down at 65! Most people will have seen it but its worth the re-post


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

DanB said:


> And was still holding it down at 65! Most people will have seen it but its worth the re-post
> 
> View attachment 77205


thats brilliant!!


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

^^^^ first bodybuilder i have seen whose cock is apparent..........why am i looking at his cock at 3am in the first place :s


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Bob Paris is also a homosexual.

Just a random fact for you


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Well this rear lat spread by non other than Ronald Coleman I think is awesome...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

how come no one has mentioned Lee Labrada yet? Now that was perfection!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> View attachment 77186
> 
> 
> dont see anything wrong with his legs to be honest! not the biggest but they aint small!


Guns are too big, looks ridiculous


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Things is you cannot compare 70's to today, totally different look. But to say that 17.5 (i think that was his comp weight) was a streak of pass is a joke, apart from his thighs every other measurement is the pretty much the same as colelmans. Coleman is not aesthetically pleasing, he is regarded the same as everyone else of this time as a mass monster, "Monster" is not a pleasing term.
> 
> This is not a small man, by no means.
> 
> View attachment 77194


mate its not a joke to say it lol,he has no lower body and holds all his muscle in his upper,so for a start half a physique,his guns were never 23''+ (they were actually measured at a legit just over 20'' at his peak,its the shape of his bi,illusion) there is no chance in hell he can be compared to the likes of coleman,and not a chance his measurements would have come close to Rons,well maybe his calves as it was the only poor part ron had.

Ron had legit (video of them getting measured on youtube) shredded to the bone 23''+ guns on stage,lets not even go into the rest of his structure and overpowering size,the guy stood peeled at 300lbs on stage 3 inches chorter than arnie,light years of a difference,Arnies best condition could be regarded as 6-8 wks out by todays standards which again puts it into perspective.

Ron was asthetically pleasing in his earlier olympia wins,not so much so in his later ones.

like i said arnie's physique wouldnt hold a candle nowadays,he well developed arms and pecs (at that his bi's overpowered tri's) and everything else is pretty much mediocre,now dont get me wrong,he looks fantastic and for his era he was awesome,but the gaping flaws are undeniable.


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

There all just too big. There is a line and they all crossed it in my opinion. Impressive yes but aesthetic, no.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

oh I thought this thread was about me.

im off


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> how come no one has mentioned Lee Labrada yet? Now that was perfection!


Too short! Short guys can never look as good as someone with the same muscle ratio who is taller


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> oh I thought this thread was about me.
> 
> im off


Fcuk right off!

Nobody wants to buy your scatty protein!

ONLY JOKING!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> any idea what his weight was when he bulked?.


bodybuilding.com werent around in them days mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

phoenixlaw said:


> There all just too big. There is a line and they all crossed it in my opinion. Impressive yes but aesthetic, no.


LOL - im hoping this is a joke


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Fcuk right off!
> 
> Nobody wants to buy your scatty protein!
> 
> ONLY JOKING!


lol harsh man harsh.

Pro-10 protein makes legends


----------



## Randy Watson (Sep 10, 2010)

What about this beast??


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> lol harsh man harsh.
> 
> Pro-10 protein makes legends


No doubt!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Randy Watson said:


> What about this beast??
> 
> View attachment 77284


Paul dillet had an awesome body IMO


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

Breda said:


> King of aesthetics is Flex his symmetry is second to none, round muscle bellies he just isn't a mass monster


u negged me? my thread has nothing to do with zyzz.. jus my personal opinion on my favourite bodybuilder back when people trained for aesthetics not size.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Charles Clairemont is everything l aspire to be...



Flex Wheeler being second.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Flex wheeler!!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

samstef said:


> u negged me? my thread has nothing to do with zyzz.. jus my personal opinion on my favourite bodybuilder back when people trained for aesthetics not size.


He hates white people :thumb:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

All wrong!



:rolleye:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I hate arnies physique

looks like a reg gym rat by todays standards, lean dont get me wrong but I know a fair few people in my gym much bigger with 20+icnh guns

as mentioned his legs were like twiglets IMO in comparison to his upper body ( which was not exactly huge)


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Or what about Jusup wilkosz? The very definition of the greek statue look?


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Or what about Jusup wilkosz? The very definition of the greek statue look?
> 
> View attachment 77287


very short... good inspiration for dem manlets lol


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> View attachment 77186
> 
> 
> dont see anything wrong with his legs to be honest! not the biggest but they aint small!


not all about being the biggest is it mate:thumbup1:

much prefer the classic bodybuilder look to the mass monsters of today IMO


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

This kid had it all i reckon.Size and symettry.Milos Sarcev had the look as well.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

samstef:2934024 said:


> u negged me? my thread has nothing to do with zyzz.. jus my personal opinion on my favourite bodybuilder back when people trained for aesthetics not size.


You got the wrong negger mate, it wasn't me that negged you


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Breda you will be the kink of Aesthetics when your done with the whey


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Wheyman:2934171 said:


> Breda you will be the kink of Aesthetics when your done with the whey


Funny you should say that I've just finished a session and am currently sipping on a delicious Pro-10 shake out of my manly Pro-10 shaker... My aesthetics have come on leaps and bounds all thanks to Pro-10... When I win the Olympia I know who to thank


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

Breda said:


> You got the wrong negger mate, it wasn't me that negged you


omfg wait no u didnt soz mate (Y)


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

weeman said:


> mate its not a joke to say it lol,he has no lower body and holds all his muscle in his upper,so for a start half a physique,his guns were never 23''+ (they were actually measured at a legit just over 20'' at his peak,its the shape of his bi,illusion) there is no chance in hell he can be compared to the likes of coleman,and not a chance his measurements would have come close to Rons,well maybe his calves as it was the only poor part ron had.
> 
> Ron had legit (video of them getting measured on youtube) shredded to the bone 23''+ guns on stage,lets not even go into the rest of his structure and overpowering size,the guy stood peeled at 300lbs on stage 3 inches chorter than arnie,light years of a difference,Arnies best condition could be regarded as 6-8 wks out by todays standards which again puts it into perspective.
> 
> ...


thats all well and good but in the 70's he was seen as the best, underdeveloped legs or not he didnt win mr o that many times by chance. he might not compare today but neither will todays best compare with the bb'ers of 2030 etc. Diet and supps, as well as steroids have changed dramatically over the years and will continue to do so mate. I cant wait to see the bb'ers coming into the spotlight when im 50-60 years old, they will be inhuman!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> thats all well and good but in the 70's he was seen as the best, underdeveloped legs or not he didnt win mr o that many times by chance. he might not compare today but neither will todays best compare with the bb'ers of 2030 etc. Diet and supps, as well as steroids have changed dramatically over the years and will continue to do so mate. I cant wait to see the bb'ers coming into the spotlight when im 50-60 years old, they will be inhuman!


under developed legs were pretty much the norm back in arnies era so it was relative to that time in bodybuilding imo


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

i think the older bb's look a lot better than todays ones.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

yeah i guess the op was asking what is aesthetic. i think i prefer the old style bb than todays, it takes a special kind of woman to find a bb'er attractive (general consensus among people i know, i know this is a massive generalisation) but i imagine not many women find the likes of ronnie, cutler and heath attractive. girls i know often say its 'too much' or 'too far'


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> yeah i guess the op was asking what is aesthetic. i think i prefer the old style bb than todays, it takes a special kind of woman to find a bb'er attractive (general consensus among people i know, i know this is a massive generalisation) but i imagine not many women find the likes of ronnie, cutler and heath attractive. girls i know often say its 'too much' or 'too far'


bet they love zyzz tho :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

freespirituk said:


> bet they love zyzz tho :lol:


bet they love*d* zyzz tho *fixed* :rolleye:


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

I didn't actually know who zyzz was. I've just spent the last half hour looking on Youtube / google images.

Man was perfection. Literally wouldn't change a thing about him. New inspiration.

Only slightly ****.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

samstef said:


> very short... good inspiration for dem manlets lol


That is just stupid hight should have nothing to do with winning a contest or being aesthetic thats just stupid it should be about superior symmetry , definition and alittle bit about mass.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

vtec_yo said:


> I didn't actually know who zyzz was. I've just spent the last half hour looking on Youtube / google images.
> 
> Man was perfection. Literally wouldn't change a thing about him. New inspiration.
> 
> Only slightly ****.


ouchhh dont be surprised at the negging you will get for this...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> That is just stupid hight should have nothing to do with winning a contest or being aesthetic thats just stupid it should be about superior symmetry , definition and alittle bit about mass.


new avi mate? and yeah, tell that to franco columbo, took him ages to win mr o, but he did eventually so proved height doesnt matter!


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> ouchhh dont be surprised at the negging you will get for this...


for what, having an opinion? Meh. Neg away.

Perhaps his legs don't match the top half though.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Suprised nobodys mentioned the Gift yet..


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> You got the wrong negger mate, it wasn't me that negged you


that dude call you a negger?


----------

